# US Nats



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm standing at the finish line right now. Farrar has been in the break for a long time but looks like he's blowing up. George is looking comfortable in the field and Tejay VG is in the break, holding at almost 2 minutes right now. Wow these guys are fast.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like Garmin is giving up on Farrar. Tommy D is their man now, looking pretty strong in the breakaway. 

Competitive cycling sure is doing a lot of work.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Tommy D !


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Now Tejay off the front!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Danielson dropped Tejay


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Breakaway is getting shut down. One minute now.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Breakaway back together. Danielson is doing all the work and trying to get Tejay to work. Not happening.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Danielson is attacking like crazy.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like Tommy D said F U to the other riders and the break and Timmy Duggan got away! Let's see if he can hold on!


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

USA Cycling should be embarrassed for the coverage of this event! They couldn't even get a camera on the sprint for second. I feel sorry for Neil Road, he's doing his best to and try and call the race, but the camera keeps going all over the place. Just sad!


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

coop said:


> USA Cycling should be embarrassed for the coverage of this event! They couldn't even get a camera on the sprint for second. I feel sorry for Neil Road, he's doing his best to and try and call the race, but the camera keeps going all over the place. Just sad!


Ditto.

But Duggan had some stones. Beautiful ride to take it. He read the competition perfectly to know he had a good shot to stay away.


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

Agree with you coop. The announcers did the best they could with the crap info and terrible photography they were given. I also felt bad for them. USPRO/USAC the coverage was terrible and reflects poorly on any attempt at furthering the sport.. This is not your first year at this venue, there is no excuse for what occurred.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

coop said:


> USA Cycling should be embarrassed for the coverage of this event! They couldn't even get a camera on the sprint for second. I feel sorry for Neil Road, he's doing his best to and try and call the race, but the camera keeps going all over the place. Just sad!


Having just watched the race, your call is the only decent one all day associated with this. Congrats to Timmy. He rode like a champ at ToC for Sagan and deserves this. Will be good to see the US Champ jersey racing in Europe again. I watch a lot of Euro races and haven't seen it much this year on Matt B's back. Lots of tweets about training, but just didn't seem to race much. Now he can go back to wearing his Luxembourg National Champ jersey like the rest of the team.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Will be good to see the US Champ jersey racing in Europe again.


I hope his team gives him the opportunity! He deserves a starting spot in the Tour of Switzerland.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

That was awesome. Duggan blew the race to pieces; it was awesome to see him ride for himself after all of the work he did in California. I was shocked though when the announcers at the race mentioned the amount of support that his team sent with him: none. One teammate, no car or race support. Nothing. Last night he stayed at somebody's house and prepped all of his gear himself. Shameful I think but he pulled it off. That was an incredible ride.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

That's lame as hell of them, especially after all that work he did at TOC.

The race comes to Chattavegas next year...so stoked!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> That was awesome. Duggan blew the race to pieces; it was awesome to see him ride for himself after all of the work he did in California. I was shocked though when the announcers at the race mentioned the amount of support that his team sent with him: none. One teammate, no car or race support. Nothing. Last night he stayed at somebody's house and prepped all of his gear himself. Shameful I think but he pulled it off. That was an incredible ride.


As far as teammates go, besides Ted King is there another American on Liquigas?

And I want to say I read somewhere that Duggan was expecting to work for King this time (I could have this reversed, it was one of the two..can't remember which)


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sylint said:


> As far as teammates go, besides Ted King is there another American on Liquigas?
> 
> And I want to say I read somewhere that Duggan was expecting to work for King this time (I could have this reversed, it was one of the two..can't remember which)


You are correct about them being the only two Americans. I'm just saying that Ted King was the only resource he had.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> You are correct about them being the only two Americans. I'm just saying that Ted King was the only resource he had.


Gotcha. I read that as Liquigas had an option to send more.

Can't believe they didn't at least have a mechanic.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Big congratulations to Tim Duggan! I was very impressed with how he completely buried himself for Sagan at the TOC, and clearly he is on some fine form. This is a nice, and well deserved feather in his cap. Hopefully he gets rewarded with a spot on Liquigas' Tour de France roster. :thumbsup:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sylint said:


> Can't believe they didn't at least have a mechanic.


Provided that I understood the announcers at the race correctly, they did not. It was also my understanding from the announcers that the team didn't provide them with a hotel room and that they were pretty much fending for themselves in the United States. There was no Liquigas bus at the race for sure. 

I hope that this on top of his ToC performance earn him a TDF spot this summer. That little guy rode his heart out. 

I will post a few pictures later.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't want to say anything until it was a confirmed story, and here it is:

Duggan and King enlist ‘Greenville militia’ for emotional championship ride

Between Liquigas & Cannondale...that's pretty fuct up! Of course the teams will milk the hell out of these two riders success.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

EuroSVT said:


> Didn't want to say anything until it was a confirmed story, and here it is:
> 
> Duggan and King enlist ‘Greenville militia’ for emotional championship ride
> 
> Beteen Liquigas & Cannondale...that's pretty fuct up! Of course the teams will milk the hell out of these two riders success.


Sucks that this happened. At least they have something to show for it.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Huge props to Timmy! Looking through the trees it seemed that him and Tommy D were the 2 strongest in the break. I'm beginning to think that maybe TJVG may be a little [email protected] Yes he made a good attack on the last climb, but as soon a Tommy D went past him at the top, he latched on to any wheel in front of him and refused to work. Other than BJM, who looked like he was having a hard time just holding on, TJ refused to work. Once Tommy D sat up, Timmy took off and that was the last they saw of him. TJ later claimed that he heard that Hincapie was coming back and that's why he stopped helping. I say BS, he wanted to solo his way to the win and got caught.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It does seem unfair but I kind of do hope that the team tries to milk the success because of the exposure it would give Duggan and King. I want to see them on the Tour squad but maybe that's just wishful thinking. On the other hand, the Giro was a disappointment for Liquigas and their ToC squad backing Sagan and Nibali was very successful. I would be happy to see the very same squad in France.

It was an emotional win for King and Duggan for sure. After crossing the line, all the riders were wisked away and winners were taken into the tent behind the podium. Ted King never sat down though and was in and out of the tent and communicating with officials. I presume it was King that told the announcers that Duggan couldn't stand up yet.

Even if the announcers hadn't told everyone about the Liquigas support situation, it was obvious that Duggan and King were on their own. Like I said, the riders were all wisked away and I never saw any of the big names again (except for Dave Z who came over and hung out by the barriers for a minute) . Even the small domestic teams had cars covered with bicycles and wheels and uniformed crews tending to their riders and those two had nothing. I actually got to see them up close because of it though and King was the one rider I actually got to talk to. Everything was getting broken down and the crowds were dispersing and I was with a small group of people he was talking to after the race. He was carrying his race bike around with him, presumably his primary transportation around town, with no staff to look after it for him. After a bit he told everyone that he was tired and got on his bike and rode away.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought Tejay was looking strong after they crested Paris that last time. He looked ticked off about something before they started their laps, maybe he was waiting on George? Don't think that would please BMC racing too much, missing a podium opportunity like that...but what do I know

In any case, I'm a Chattanooga native, and have lived here off & on the past 3-1/2 years. When I first heard that the Natty would be coming here I thought wtf? I've never considered this place choice for rides. After watching yesterdays coverage I started wondering how this city could learn from it, and hopefully provide something better in 2013. For one thing the area they are likely to ride is less vegetated and should provide better footage. And another, the route up Lookout Mountain will provide a chopper crew some really great angles. I think that with this being in their stateside "hometown" that VW is going to show the event some love


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

coop said:


> Huge props to Timmy! Looking through the trees it seemed that him and Tommy D were the 2 strongest in the break. I'm beginning to think that maybe TJVG may be a little [email protected] Yes he made a good attack on the last climb, but as soon a Tommy D went past him at the top, he latched on to any wheel in front of him and refused to work. Other than BJM, who looked like he was having a hard time just holding on, TJ refused to work. Once Tommy D sat up, Timmy took off and that was the last they saw of him. TJ later claimed that he heard that Hincapie was coming back and that's why he stopped helping. I say BS, he wanted to solo his way to the win and got caught.


It was hard to tell from the finish line but my impression was that Tommy D felt like (perhaps correctly) that he and Tejay could probably get away, work together, and fight for first place at the end. I call BS on the Hincapie comeback too. That breakaway was fully capable of staying away and though he was the local favorite, there is no way that Hincapie was going to chase down a breakaway with a teammate in it. 

The announcers at the finish line were openly criticizing the breakaway, saying that they could make it but looked like a bunch of cat 4s with their organization. Duggan said that he didn't really attack; rather the games and cat-and-mouse in the breakaway were so bad that he just rode away from them. 

I'm not really super impressed with TVG. He's very talented but seems pretty full of himself to not be able to make it happen. He looked the most defeated person crossing the line. Tommy D looked mad.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

FYI, I watched a local racer wearing a Liquigas vest hand up ice bags at the top of Paris Mtn. I assume that means they put out a call for volunteers. It didn't occur to me until I got down to the finish line that might not be a normal occurance.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Congrats to Timmy. A really nice guy who has taken the hard road to this level. He does a great job supporting local junior cycling and ski racing. 

How about Frank Pipp in second? My son and I were riding on the Sunday after the Boulder-Roubaix race and were stopped at a light. A guy in a Bissell jersey comes up behind us. I glance back, nod, and ask him how he did at the race. He gives a half-grin and says; "Won", rides off, and pats my son on the back and says keep riding. Frank Pipp.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I actually like Timmy's win even more with the support he had, just him and Ted, against big names in big teams, not much team support, yes for the underdog!

Most years, it seemed even american pro cyclists (top international ones at least) didn't care much for that race so an italian team, almost at the same time as their season's most important big race, who could blame the team if they didn't even know it was the US Championships!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

this: Duggan and King enlist ‘Greenville militia’ for emotional championship ride


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

It seems odd that to schedule the US Nats during the last weekend of the Giro, why not another week or two. I guess there are races in Europe all summer, but I feel bad for Vandevelde and Stetina not being able to go for their own National Championship.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Great to see Timmy Duggan make the Tour of Switzerland start list!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Duggan, King, and Sagan. Liqui has a nicely stacked team


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent. I'm excited to see the stars and stripes riding in Europe.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone seen his new jersey on Liquigas colors yet? Did a google search and netted nothing. He was a great worker for Sagan in ToC and earned it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Image was on Velonews. I like it, but suspected it would be tough as hell to get the Stars & Stripes to go with lime


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I have it on good authority that Tim hasn't been selected to the TdF team yet. He needs a good showing in TdS.


----------

